# Pserver Linux



## DeimosAdm (Jul 12, 2005)

hello, recently i switched over to linux ( redhat) ws3 , for some reason there is no Pserver set up for use with CVS.  , i have been working on this specific problem for about 2 days still without solution. Compy has perl, apache 2 server , CVS ( installed and tested to working) , as well as viewCVS which works from the apache server.

thanks in advance,
Deimos


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You need cvs, cvsd, and ssh if you want secure access.
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Secure-CVS-Pserver/


----------



## DeimosAdm (Jul 12, 2005)

well, the main problem is that while CVS can be used locally, and viewCVS can show all the files correctly, when trying to use from another computer ( through port 2401) , the connection gets refused. Upon closer inspection it was found that port 2401 ( standard CVS pserver connection port) was not open. still havent been able to make it work, if anyone has any ideas on how to fix it let me know. I can post some files if need be


----------



## DeimosAdm (Jul 12, 2005)

*using xinetd instead of inetd*

service cvspserver
{
socket_type = stream
protocol = tcp
wait = no
env = HOME=/home/cvs/CVSROOT
user = root
group = cvs
server = /usr/bin/cvs
server_args = --allow-root=/home/cvs/CVSROOT pserver
disable = no
}

also, yes i realize you are not supposed to name a directory in caps, but 'tis already installed.

also have tried rebooting , doesn't fix anything.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Did you get the port 2401 open? 
If not, are you behind a router, and do you have a firewall that could be blocking it?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I belive Red Hat uses IPtables by default during the install. If you set the firewall to high during the install it is probably blocking it.


----------



## DeimosAdm (Jul 12, 2005)

i am sure we dont have a firewall firewall ( not that it would matter, im connecting to this computer using telnet, from this computer) how might i check internal firewall? 

and i think i may have gotten it working :

[[email protected] junk]$ cvs -d : pserver:[email protected]:/home/cvs/ login Logging in to : pserver:[email protected]:2401/home/cvs
CVS password:
cvs [login aborted]: unrecognized auth response from Linuxserver: Unknown command: `/home/cvs/CVSROOT'

however when i do netstat -a, i don't see port 2401 as being open

on the other hand

[[email protected] junk]$ telnet localhost 2401
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1).
Escape character is '^]'.
Unknown command: `/home/cvs/CVSROOT'

.. how to use cvs...

connection closed stuff

thx for the quick responses ^_^

sry im such a noob  , lemme know if i could post any files that may help


----------



## DeimosAdm (Jul 12, 2005)

[[email protected] junk]$ cvs login
(Logging in to [email protected])
CVS password:
/home/cvs/CVSROOT: no such repository
cvs login: authorization failed: server linuxserver rejected access to /home/cvs/CVSROOT for user cvsuser

this is when trying to log in though, i have :
[[email protected] junk]$ export CVSROOT=server:[email protected]:/home/cvs/CVSROOT

set, so the root is hosted, the repository is correct, and checkouts locally work, just whenever someone tries to login it gets pissy


----------



## DeimosAdm (Jul 12, 2005)

ok, i redid the root, to /usr/local/cvsroot/CVSROOT , then it had a lock problem, so i chmod g+s root, now it works locally, so i just have to find out how to work wincvs , it can connect remotely, but stays open only for a second, im going to research it a bit, but if i still cant get it iĺl post another request for help here ^_^ , will also check out the firewall settings. 

thanks for help and suggestions,  
-christophe


----------

